# How to kill a locust?



## ashley

We got some locusts as feeders but they are too big. Originally I was going to keep them in a tank sort of as pets (grew quite attached to little Jiminy who has a leg missing) but one of them moulted yesterday and grew wings so my OH is freaking out (he's a big girl).

Anyway, I was wondering how to humanely kill them? There's only 7 of them left. I know I can't put them in the freezer because it would be so slow and painful for them but if I cooled them down slowly in the fridge or outside or something would they just go to sleep?


----------



## Reaper941

Generally a Humane way to kill a Locust is to give it to a Spider or Beardie 

I've never actually had to kill one myself, so I don't actually know, sorry.


----------



## stuartdouglas

size 10 or drop into hot oil, then season and eat, seriously, if you just chill it in the fridge, it will only go into torpor, not die. Freezer is the best place for it..........................then you've always got a handy late night snack!!:lol2:


----------



## ashley

stuartdouglas said:


> size 10 or drop into hot oil, then season and eat, seriously, if you just chill it in the fridge, it will only go into torpor, not die. Freezer is the best place for it..........................then you've always got a handy late night snack!!:lol2:


Would putting it in the freezer not be really slow and painful?


----------



## Bird man

just squash it under a rock if its quick then its humane


----------



## Shell195

Why not offer them to some one in your area with reps then you wouldnt have to kill them and they wouldnt go to waste


----------



## ashley

It sounds stupid but I don't think I'd be able to squash it or anything like that! The only things I can kill are crickets, and that's because they are evil!

So if I put them in the fridge, they would sort of go into a hibernation like state and would be sort of sleeping, then I could put them in the freezer and they wouldn't feel it?


----------



## stuartdouglas

that would work, but then, so would the freezer, they'd be asleep long before they died


----------



## pecks

The freezer, they will be torpid before they freeze so fairly humane. Its their screams i hate...............


----------



## ashley

pecks said:


> The freezer, they will be torpid before they freeze so fairly humane. Its their screams i hate...............


OMG! Do they actually scream!!!!! I think I would be sick if I heard them screaming, poor things!

I think i may just get a mesh lid on our spare little tank and keep them then! There are only 7 so as long as we didn't let any eggs hatch, they surely won't live too long. 

Guess I'd better add 0.0.7 Pingers to my sig then :crazy:

PS. I don't know anyone with a BD (or anything that would eat them) near me and travelling is a bit of a problem at the moment


----------



## inkyjoe

No they dont scream. Freezing is a humane way of killing them, or if you wanted to keep them, try breeding them and save buying more later.


----------



## joe0709

weeeell it sounds disgusting and ive had to do this before as i didnt want to smoosh them or freeze them so i just got some scissors and very quickly cut their head off its so quick and painless. very humane imo.

bit mingin though


----------



## Onlinebug

joe0709 said:


> weeeell it sounds disgusting and ive had to do this before as i didnt want to smoosh them or freeze them so i just got some scissors and very quickly cut their head off its so quick and painless. very humane imo.
> 
> bit mingin though


If there anything like humans/crickets they'll carry on moving 


Headless Chicken!!, I've seen it being done to a turkey it was sick.


----------



## shaneo95

boiling hot water that would kill them instantly


----------



## Brat

Just let them go outside!


----------



## lee1980

Brat said:


> Just let them go outside!


Seconded.

Just let em go outside then there on there own and there will be no guilt:lol2:


----------



## froglady

*Oh Bless!!!!!*

:flrt:....No, they don't scream, not even a little wimper! I've kept a few as pets ,that grew quite big, they are quite pretty-if thats the right word! You could also donate them to a local school....kids love anything like that. I took a whole selection of various creepies that I use for my frogs, and the kids where in total awe of them, my 7yr old says the kids think I'm cool coz I like that sort of thing! P.s I hate crickets too...yuk yuk!


----------



## browner93

grab it anf thro it really hard at a wall and it will knok it and kill it like this click and it dead or just release them out side but they will die!

Josh


----------



## Brat

Out of sight, out of mind.. Let it run/fly free...


----------



## Meko

just squash it


----------



## JS Reptile

Just stand on it its got to be a quicker death then say Livefeeding:lol2:


----------



## Steve

Step 1 Take one deodorant can and 1 double sheet of newspaper

Step 2 Spray newspaper with deodorant until soggy

Step 3 wrap locust tub in newspaper and use elastic band to secure deodorant can to the bundle 

Step 4 light with match then run away 

Step 5 watch the fireworks


----------



## Lucifus

Brat said:


> Just let them go outside!


Bad idea. Locusts do actually have a chance of survival and breeding in the UK at the moment.


----------



## mrhoyo

Lucifus said:


> Bad idea. Locusts do actually have a chance of survival and breeding in the UK at the moment.


if 7 locusts manage to damage the agriculture over here il be very, very suprised. Anyway they wouldnt last long, cats and dogs love to squish them and eat them:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## royal_girly

If i hear a plague of locusts has taken over Aberdeenshire in a year or two... we'll all know why! :lol2::whistling2:

I'm crap with anything like this, but i have a Tarantula soooo kinda not an issue, surely there is a local petshop near you with some insect munching reptiles... although, i'm afraid in my case once they have names they've got to stay... :whistling2:


----------



## adamntitch

anyone on here not want them you could post them to someone then no waste


----------



## les-hard

Smash their faces in with bricks and when they're unconcious run them over with your car,unless they're really big in which case.....:whistling2:


----------



## Durhamchance

some of these suggestions are awfull!!

send em to me, my beardie will be most grateful.


----------



## stubeanz

locusts are invertebrates so apparently cannot feel pain as they dont have a spinal cord so in theory you could kill it anyway you want 
they are not like vertebrates e.g reptiles that can feel pain so when vertebrates are frozen they feel their blood vessels burst before they die, but as locusts arent it would be prefectly acceptable to freeze them: victory:
stu


----------



## Emerald Serpent

This is my suggestion:lol2:.
The Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch.


YouTube - Monty Python-Holy Hand Grenade


----------



## oldelpaso

Lucifus said:


> Bad idea. Locusts do actually have a chance of survival and breeding in the UK at the moment.


Indeed as well as letting them loose being illegal. Letting them go free isn't really the best thing to post on a public forum... :whistling2:


----------



## RichNick

this is just stupid, if you were to trying to be humane you shouldnt really be feeding them to your pets as its hardly fair unless you take your pet outside aswell as the locust and watch them fly away/hop away before your pet eats them. so either dont feed them n watch thm die, keep them as pets or just a swift smack with something.

P.S i really hope i dont come back as a locust in a later life


----------



## Grakky

oldelpaso said:


> *Indeed as well as letting them loose being illegal.* Letting them go free isn't really the best thing to post on a public forum... :whistling2:


really? what about crix? if so then WOOPS lol


----------



## Andy b 1

burn it with a lighter


----------



## nini

I would keep them, I love watching Locust, they are so cute, unfortunatly, they have to feed my BDs.:whistling2:


----------



## oldelpaso

Grakky said:


> really? what about crix? if so then WOOPS lol


Have a wall of text, courtesy or DEFRA... :2thumb:

"Section 14 of The Wildlife and Countryside Act (1981) is the principal legislation dealing with the release of non-native species. This has been amended by the Nature Conservation (Scotland) Act 2004 in Scotland, and the Natural Environment and Rural Communities Act (2006) in England and Wales. *Section 14 of the Act makes it illegal to allow any animal which is not ordinarily resident in Great Britain, or is listed on Schedule 9 to the Act, to escape into the wild, or to release it into the wild.* It is also illegal to plant or otherwise cause to grow in the wild any plant listed on Schedule 9 of the Act. Offences under section 14 carry a maximum penalty of a £5,000 fine (£40,000 in Scotland) and/or 6 months imprisonment on summary conviction (i.e. at Magistrates’ Court) and an unlimited fine (i.e. whatever the court feels to be commensurate with the offence) and/or 2 years imprisonment on indictment (i.e. at Crown Court). Schedule 9 of the WCA Act is currently under review in Scotland and Defra is intending to review this schedule for England and Wales shortly."


----------



## kieran8143

so after all that we still have not found out to those poor lil locusts....... i hope they were not crying or scratching the side of the freezer too much hahaha


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

This thread has made me laugh quite a few times! What did you do in the end Ashley?! : victory:


----------



## geckomad

the asian majority eat insects like scorpiands, locust ect, why not etry them yourself? i know a tidy l;ittle place in london that does chocolate ants and caramelled scorps


----------



## ashley

Shadow_Eyed said:


> This thread has made me laugh quite a few times! What did you do in the end Ashley?! : victory:


Totally forgot about this thread!

The axolotl loved them so happy ending : victory:

Thanks for some of the suggestions guys, bugs really aren't my thing, I thought they were like mice and could feel pain if you froze them.

I would have liked to keep them as they are quite pretty but couldn't deal with them flying out!


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies

Boiling hot water kills them instantly.

jag.:lol2:


----------



## timberwolf

I'm so glad I read this thread, it brightened a boring lunchtime! thanks!


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs

A good thread, as you are so concerned about their welfare then just keep them, they will not fly around your house and in about 14 days they will be dead. A good life to a majestic animal


----------



## kaimarion

Well a lighter and a can of deoderant normally kills wasp fast so....







Am not sick I just :censor: hate wasps:whistling2:.


----------



## Munkys Mummy

Brat said:


> Just let them go outside!


That's what I do : victory:


----------



## Incubuss

ashley said:


> Totally forgot about this thread!
> 
> The axolotl loved them so happy ending : victory:
> 
> Thanks for some of the suggestions guys, bugs really aren't my thing, I thought they were like mice and could feel pain if you froze them.
> 
> I would have liked to keep them as they are quite pretty but couldn't deal with them flying out!


You should have just nutted the little :censor:s in the face when they weren't ready for it.


----------

